# Target bows



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

*not a mathews fan nor do i*

Own one but personally based on design and shootabilty alone the drenalin l d. I base this opinion totaly on design. They have been around for a couple years now and I think they are probably here to stay. 
Another that comes to mind is the PSE bowmadness XL. This too based on design
Both these bows have enough brace height coupled with long enough ata to make the forgiving enough to mix between spots and 3d. As I said before I don't own one but would recomend one to anyone. Andy


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

The ProElite with spirals over 300 Fps easy and an 8 inch BH.


----------



## nwmohunter86 (May 29, 2008)

Love my DLD


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Martin Mystic with Furious X cams


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mathews Apex 7 or Prestige are worth a look.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

One that has stood the test of time and just gets updated is the Martin Scepter. That being said the best target bows have a deflexed riser and not parallel limbs, A2A of at least 40", and brace heights approaching 8". Target bows are not about speed, but accuracy. Paper doesn't care how long it takes the arrow to get there.


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

mathews apex 7 or the mathews conquest 4


----------



## WA3D'R (Jan 25, 2008)

Martin Scepter is hard to beat, any Ultra Tec, the conquest series from matthews. Oh... and there is whatever feels good to you no matter what it is!!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I love this bow ! 09 pro elite spirals ..


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

ofcruz said:


> In your opinion, what is the best target bows out there right now. thank you


..Best "Target" bows for 3-D?...Too many good bows to list, but one that hasnt been mentioned (And I now own my second one) is the PSE Moneymaker LF....Admittedly, it isnt a fast bow, but it will make 280 f.p.s. with a draw length of 27.5" and up, has a good draw cycle, solid back wall, easy to set-up and tune, great grip, feels great at the shot, and is (to me, anyway) more forgiving than the A-T-A and brace height specs suggest...I'll give props to the Elite series from Hoyt, and the Conquests, Apex 7 and Dren LD from Mathews, and last but not least, the Martin Scepters, and Mystic...Too many good choices to nail it down to just one....Shoot as many as You can, and shoot the bow that fits YOU the best...Harperman


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

After finally getting the kinks worked out with my bowtech Constitution, I love it. nice draw cycle, smooth at the shot, 40" ATA, 8 7/16 brace hight, I think she's gonna be a great 3-D rig, time will tell. Also at that 8 7/16 brace hight set at 60# and 28" draw length, 345 grain arrow gettin 287fps out of it. I didn't think that was too bad at all.


----------



## pureredneck (Apr 3, 2009)

What do u guys think about the Bear truth 2 for 3d shoots


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

dragman said:


> The ProElite with spirals over 300 Fps easy and an 8 inch BH.


Ditto


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Best target bow out right now, in my opinion, is the Vantage Elite or Martin Scepter. Best 3D bow is another issue entirely, although I love my Ultra Elite.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Mathews Apex for indoors

Mathews Apex 7 or Prestige(short DL) for 3D


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Any of the Hoyt elite series bows would, and are, be hard to beat.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hoyt Ultra Elite*








Hoyt Ultra Elite! fast and forgiving!


----------



## unseen_storm (Mar 17, 2009)

the best target bow out there right now is the one _you_shoot the best with no matter what it is or how old it is. pick your equipment, pratice with it and stick with it.
i use to shoot idpa and ipsa and watched shooters change or upgrade equipment all the time then get frustrated when their scores or performance went down, work their butt off to get use to everything again then something new would come out and they would start all over again.


----------



## bowhunter020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just picked up a 101st 50-60# hopefully it will be a good one, plenty of speed with no weight. Plus it's a bowtech can't go wrong.


----------



## sapeters3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Martin scepter s4 is a great bow love the one i have but dont over look the Moab i just got one and it shoots lights out but i think the scepter has more X`s in it i just need more time to shake um out but the bow must feel good to the shooter and Martin found out a how to do that........ just go out to a local dealer and try one you`ll save money and you will not give up anything i just finished a 13 week league with a 299.8 trust me, go try one out 
good luck
keep um in the middle


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree that it's the one you shoot the best! However, It's my opinion that if you're going to any major shoots and not shooting an Alpine, you're crazy to pass up the opportunity to get paid well when you have a good weekend!:wink:


----------



## nwmohunter86 (May 29, 2008)

pureredneck said:


> What do u guys think about the Bear truth 2 for 3d shoots


Any bow will work. You don't have to have a "special" target bow. Just go out shoot what you got and have fun.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Whichever bow is the most accurate in your hands. Plenty will fit that bill. Some still choose to shoot 3D with their hunting rigs, just swapping out the broadheads for field tips.

For me personally, the Vantage Elite with spirals is the most accurate bow I have ever put my hands on.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have ordered a Vantage Elite......... hoping its the best!!!! LOL Any of the Elite Series from Hoyt work very well.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*3d bows*

of all my bows my fav for 3d is my target blue pretty lil bear lights out.its set at 55#s and 30 in draw plus over 8 in bh its very light and accurate.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mathews Apex, Apex 7, Conquest 4 and the Vantage Elite are at the top (Along with the other Hoyt Elite Bows)


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

mathews conquests are always good

any hoyt elite series bow, 737 ir 38pro

and the elite XLR looks to be quite nice as well :-D


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I love to shoot my custom made 100# Tenpoint Titan TL-7 crossbow with the tasco 2.5x10x50mm mil-dot scope. I can see the 10 ring at 50 yards with no problem. :wink: I don't need any bios. :thumbs_up


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

conquest 4


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

I love my 101st. Fast accurate and a light, dead in your hand bow. I have a 31.5" draw length, shooting 58# 345g arrows.(5.94g/lb) I'm getting 326fps. I can't imagine what speed I'd get with arrows at 5g/lb, but I may try it next 3-d season.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

unseen_storm said:


> the best target bow out there right now is the one _you_shoot the best with no matter what it is or how old it is. pick your equipment, pratice with it and stick with it.
> i use to shoot idpa and ipsa and watched shooters change or upgrade equipment all the time then get frustrated when their scores or performance went down, work their butt off to get use to everything again then something new would come out and they would start all over again.


I have to agree with this. If you shoot with what you are comfortable with you will be fine.


----------

